# Lake Somerville Big Creek



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

I was told the marina has 4" of water in it yesterday, and the crappie house has taken a journey to Welch Park. Don't look good for us fisherman. Plus my prayers goes out to all the owners and worker out there. I was going to have my wedding reception out there in a couple of weeks, but now looks like I might have to call Lake Livingston.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Just a few feet away from topping emergency spillway this morning.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Water at spillway just about to top out, just a hair over 2' to go as of lunchtime.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

wow. was just there back in Feb. Big creek is my fav place to fish in the winter time. leave the boat at home. it was High then. couldn't see the top of the pipes. fished the spill way also with no luck. not a good year for me so far. hope my luck changes soon. heading to Rayburn next week.


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

Here's a picture of the Marina as of Wednesday, and since then the water has risen by about 1.5'

-b.lullo


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

b.lullo said:


> Here's a picture of the Marina as of Wednesday, and since then the water has risen by about 1.5'
> 
> -b.lullo


Were you on a boat when taking the picture?


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

Have any pictures of the crappie house floated off? Or anymore pictures are appreciated. It is simply amazing the amount of water there now. Prayers to all affected.


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

redspeck said:


> Were you on a boat when taking the picture?


Nope, I pulled that picture off of a friend's facebook page. We frequent the park quite a bit and he's good friends with the owner of the Marina.

Here's a screenshot off of youtube of the marina as of yesterday ... the link to the video is also below.

Crazy stuff.






-b.lullo


----------

